# Biketouren Bardolino, Lazise wer weiß was???



## jomay (11. August 2005)

Guten Morgen,
nächste Woche gehts ab an den Lago  
Problem Frau und Kinder wollen nach Lazise wegen schönerem Strand und besseren Campingplatz  
Kennt jemand ein paar Touren in dieser Ecke? Schwierig, aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch Wunder


----------



## dede (11. August 2005)

So weit unten mußt du dir die Berge schon selbst aufschütten, aber es gibt ein paar Möglichkeiten Richtung Monte Baldo hoch, wobei hier natürlich der Asphalt überwiegt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomay (11. August 2005)

Tja, mit dem Berg aufschütten ist eine super Idee, werde mal schaun was Richtung Montebaldo so geht.


----------



## Diva (11. August 2005)

Klar, auf dem Weg Richtung Monte Baldo gehen verschiedene ruppige, anspruchsvolle Schotterwege wieder runter. Ich war begeistert. Die Anfahrt ist halt meist die gleiche. In einem Moser-Gardasee-Führer sind die Touren auch beschrieben.


----------



## Roberto (11. August 2005)

Vor drei Monaten war ich auch mit Frau und Kinder in Lazise.

Die schönste Tour die ich da unten gemacht habe war folgende: Lazise - Garda - Albisano - S. Zeno di Montagna -
Prada - Rifugio Fiori del Monte Baldo - gleiche Strecke zurück bis Prada (ich würde das nächste mal die Variante über Dosso die Cavalli - Malga Valfredda Crocetta - Spiazzi ausprobieren) - Caprino Veronesi - Lazise (insgesamt ca. 1800 hm - 4 Std.). 

Eine andere Tour wäre von Lazise nach S. Zeno d. M. (gleiche Route wie Tour 1), Lumini - Monte Belpo Umrundung (bei Abzweig von der Teerstraße steht ein MTB-Wegweiser) - S. Zeno d. M. - Lazise (ca. 900 hm - 2,5 Std.) 

Ich bin dann noch einige Touren in die Lessinischen Alpen gefahren aber ebenfalls mit hohen Asphaltanteil. 

Insgesamt würde ich für das Gebiet rund um Lazise das Rennrad vorziehen. 

Servus Robert


----------



## Diva (12. August 2005)

Klar RR wäre die bessere Entscheidung. 
Man kann in den Monte Lessini schöne Touren fahren auf schmalen Straßen (daher auch öfter auch steil) und kommt an richtigen Bergdörfern vorbei. Das einzig richtig ätzende fand ich nur, dass man immer durch Affi muss. Ich hasse Affi...


----------



## Enrgy (12. August 2005)

Laß dich doch von deiner Frau nach Torbole fahren, und mach ne schöne Tour, dann mit dem Schiff längs über den See zurück.
Oder du fährst schnell mit dem Schiff rüber nach Toscolano, da kannst du dir zB. am Pizzocolo die Zähne ausbeißen.


----------



## jomay (13. August 2005)

Herzlichen Dank erstmal für die Unterstützung, hab schon die Touren auf meiner Karte gepeilt. 
Denke werde die Zeit schon rumkriegen.
Mit dem Schiff, gute Idee.
Also bin dankbar um jeden Tip.


----------



## sigi z (15. August 2005)

Hllo Jomay,

schau mal hier, ist ganz interessant:

http://www.gardatur.it/

und dann unter den geführten Touren (kostenfrei !!!)

Gruß Sigi


----------

